# Exceltabelle auslesen (Codesys)



## na5o5 (29 Oktober 2007)

Hiyo,

hab 'ne kleine Frage:
Ist es möglich mit CoDeSys, Daten aus einer Exceltabelle auszulesen (und die dann in einer Tabelle in CoDeSys speichern)?
Wenn ja, wie?  
Hab dazu bischer nichts gefunden...

mfg


----------



## zotos (29 Oktober 2007)

Man kann eine DDE Anbindung bauen das ist sogar in der Hilfe erklärt.

Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre es die Excel Datei als CSV zu speichern und dann mit den SysLibs (SysFileOpen, SysFileRead, usw.) Einzulesen.


----------



## gravieren (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Welche Hardware  ?

Filesystem vorhanten.
RTE ?


----------



## na5o5 (30 Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, werde mich mal über DDE informieren.

Hardware: WAGO 750-842
also die Werte müssten aus der Exceltabelle ausgelesen werden, und in CoDeSys in einem Array gespeichert werden. 
Danach in den Controller schreiben, was kein Problem ist.

mfg


----------



## zotos (30 Oktober 2007)

Sorry aber ich glaube die DDE Geschichte geht nur wenn man was aus der Steuerung lesen will. Nicht beim schreiben. Ich habe es bis her auch nur zum lesen verwendet. Wenn es jemand besser weis, bitte melden.

//Edit: Geht doch in beide Richtungen. Natürlich brauchst Du das Gateway auf dem Rechner von dem Du lesen willst.


----------



## zotos (30 Oktober 2007)

Schau Dir auch mal das >hier< an.


----------



## na5o5 (30 Oktober 2007)

danke dir


----------

